# IKAZUCHI 210mm JKI



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 2, 2015)

Told a cook friend to check out this, he was looking for a 210mm line knife. He brought it over for me to treat the handle & saya use Stepan's mix know from experience works well in production kitchens. Found it works for Ho wood too.






This is the thinnest edged San Mai knife I have seen choil shot shows the profile little on the oversize 216mm.





Sharpened it up first used vine ripe tomato's






Made Shrimp curry tonight cut up fresh garlic, ginger, onions, potatoes, carrots, bittermelon, butterfly 16-20 shrimp. Just glides thru produce & protien. The 240mm has similar spine # as the 216mm. A Gesshin Ginga 240mm is 130g the 216mm is 132g & the 240 is 143g It is a little wider at spine than the Ginga but I think behind the edge were it counts it is a little thinner than the Ginga. In any case it is a good cutter. The 216mm is 180.00 & the 240mm 200.00. Think it is a good value.

Hope can see the pictures this time


----------



## V1P (Oct 2, 2015)

Still no pictures, my friend.


----------

